# I found this on FaceBook this morning....thought it was great timing......



## shoneyboy (Jun 3, 2012)

There was a discussion about Dr. Pepper BBQ sauce the other day. Dr Pepper posted this on their FB page this morning; I thought it was great timing….
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
I think I would try it !!!! SB


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 3, 2012)

I have seen this sauce in Piggly Wiggly.


----------



## dewetha (Jun 3, 2012)

like anything that is commercial made it is ok but all I can taste is the heavy corn syrup in these sauces. but that just me. they make A&W one. Budwieser also. i ran across about 20 Dr pepper recipes on the web looking for one since i make all mine with booze. i thought i would try another type. i have seen injecting Dr Pepper, cherry mostly into pork butts.

it maybe the best thing you ever had. you never know. for the record, I am a big Dr pepper fan


----------



## hitechredneck (Jul 3, 2012)

Think I'm going to have to try injecting cherry DP into something.  That just sounds good!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 4, 2012)

As they say , "What goes around , comes around" or "Histories fads repeat"

This Dr,Pepper was a big "new" taste sensation back in the 70's and 80's , in Central Tex. (thay's when DP was in Waco,Tx.).

An ecellent flavor and pleasing to your taste without being too sweet or spicy.

Hope you that have decided to try this , send Q-view and comments on how you liked it...No , I am not a salesman... I just remember the taste from way back - WAY back...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Have fun , be safe and...


----------

